

Professing and Cheering - jeremynixon
http://lesswrong.com/lw/i6/professing_and_cheering/

======
dang
Please don't post so much from just one site—15 posts in a row in 3 days is
excessive. For curiosity gratification purposes, diverse sources are better.

~~~
jeremynixon
Apologies, will do!

